# openjdk8 dependency installation problem



## newbsduser (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello,

I am trying to define openjdk8 as dependency for my custom textproc/elasticsearch5 package. Actually I am trying to fix that port.

When I tried to install this package by using my custom repository, pkg manager is not installing openjdk8 or jna package. Actually it should be installed, because jna and openjdk packages are not installed on the target system. And I think Makefile looks correct.

What you do you think about this dependency installation problem?
How can I debug or solve the problem?

Makefile content:

```
# Created by: Tom Judge <tj@FreeBSD.org>
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=    elasticsearch
PORTVERSION=    5.6.8
PORTREVISION=    5
CATEGORIES=    textproc java devel
MASTER_SITES=    https://artifacts.elastic.co/downloads/${PORTNAME}/ \
        http://mirrors.rit.edu/zi/
PKGNAMESUFFIX=    5

MAINTAINER=    elastic@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=    Full-text search engine for Java

LICENSE=    APACHE20

BUILD_DEPENDS=    jna>0:devel/jna
RUN_DEPENDS=    bash>0:shells/bash \
        jna>0:devel/jna

USE_XORG=    xt


CONFLICTS=    elasticsearch-[0-9]* elasticsearch2-[0-9]* elasticsearch6-[0-9]*

USES=        cpe shebangfix
NO_ARCH=    yes
USE_JAVA=    yes
NO_BUILD=    yes
JAVA_VERSION=    1.8+
JAVA_VENDOR=    openjdk
JAVA=        /usr/local/openjdk8/bin/java
USE_RC_SUBR=    ${PORTNAME}
SHEBANG_FILES=    bin/elasticsearch-plugin \
        bin/elasticsearch bin/elasticsearch.in.sh

OPTIONS_DEFINE=    DOCS

.include <bsd.port.options.mk>

CONFIG_FILES=    elasticsearch.yml log4j2.properties jvm.options
BINS=        elasticsearch.in.sh \
        elasticsearch \
        elasticsearch-plugin

PORTDOCS=    LICENSE.txt \
        NOTICE.txt \
        README.textile

SIGAR_ARCH=    ${ARCH:S|i386|x86|}
SEARCHUSER?=    elasticsearch
SEARCHGROUP?=    ${SEARCHUSER}
USERS=        ${SEARCHUSER}
GROUPS=        ${SEARCHGROUP}

SUB_LIST=    ETCDIR=${ETCDIR} JAVA=${JAVA}
SUB_FILES=    pkg-message

post-patch:
    ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e "s|%%PREFIX%%|${PREFIX}|g" ${WRKSRC}/config/elasticsearch.yml
    ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e "s|%%PREFIX%%|${PREFIX}|g" ${WRKSRC}/bin/elasticsearch.in.sh
    ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e "s|%%PREFIX%%|${PREFIX}|g" ${WRKSRC}/bin/elasticsearch
    ${RM} ${WRKSRC}/lib/jna-*.jar

do-install:
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/elasticsearch
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/elasticsearch/config
    (cd ${WRKSRC}/config && ${COPYTREE_SHARE} . ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/config)
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/bin
.for f in ${BINS}
    ${INSTALL_SCRIPT} ${WRKSRC}/bin/${f} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/bin
.endfor
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/lib
    (cd ${WRKSRC}/lib && ${COPYTREE_SHARE} . ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/lib/ "-name *\.jar")

    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/modules
    (cd ${WRKSRC}/modules && ${COPYTREE_SHARE} . ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/modules/)
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/plugins
    (cd ${WRKSRC}/plugins && ${COPYTREE_SHARE} . ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/plugins)
    ${INSTALL} -lrs ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/bin/elasticsearch-plugin ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/elasticsearch-plugin
    ${LN} -s ${JAVASHAREDIR}/classes/jna.jar ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch/lib/jna.jar
    ${CP} -rf ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/libexec/elasticsearch
    ${CP} -rf ${WRKSRC}/config/* ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/elasticsearch/
   

do-install-DOCS-on:
    ${MKDIR} ${STAGEDIR}${DOCSDIR}
.for f in ${PORTDOCS}
    ${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/${f} ${STAGEDIR}${DOCSDIR}
.endfor

post-install:
    ${ECHO} "@owner elasticsearch" >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${ECHO} "@group elasticsearch" >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${ECHO} "bin/elasticsearch-plugin" >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${FIND} -s ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc -not -type d | ${SORT} | \
        ${SED} -e 's#^${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/##' >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${FIND} -s ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/libexec/elasticsearch -not -type d | ${SORT} | \
        ${SED} -e 's#^${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/##' >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${FIND} -s ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/elasticsearch -not -type d | ${SORT} | \
        ${SED} -e 's#^${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/##' >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${ECHO} "@dir lib/elasticsearch/plugins" >> ${TMPPLIST}
    ${ECHO} "@dir libexec/elasticsearch" >> ${TMPPLIST}

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

Kind regards


----------

